# [SOLVED] D: keeps disappearing - How do I make a partition a volume?



## sonictpa (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi,

I have a problem that I need some help with. I've tried searching and can't find the solution, and the Microsoft community forums haven't helped either.

Every time I turn on my laptop, it fails to show the D: in Windows Explorer. I have a hard drive that I have split into C: and D: with windows 8.1 being on C:

I believe an update to Avast (which I've now uninstalled) caused the problem. If I open Disk Management, it shows a healthy partition but it will not let me perform any actions to it. I have used AOMEI partition assistant to assign a letter, which works until I shutdown and then when I start again it's gone.

I've used Disk Part to get some more information.

It seems that it is a hidden partition. However, I cannot use Disk Part to change the attribute of the partition to unhidden as it is not a volume. If I list the volumes it shows the hidden recovery partition and the C: but not D:. If I list the partitions on disk 0, it shows 3 partitions, but says that partition 3 (D has no volume associated with it.

Disk Part will only change the attributes of a volume, but I don't know how to make partition 3 a volume. 

Please help!

Thanks in advance...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: D: keeps disappearing - How do I make a partition a volume?*


Start DiskPart and select your disk: *DISKPART> select disk 0*
List all partitions: *DISKPART> list partition*
Now, select the hidden partition (see step 1) *DISKPART> select partition 1*
Type *DISKPART> detail partition* and verify that it is hidden. Remember the Type value, this will be handy if something goes wrong.
Set the type of the hidden partition to 07. Type *DISKPART> set id = 07 override*
If everything goes ok, you will receive the following message “*Diskpart successfully set the partition ID.*“
All done. Type *Exit *to close DiskPart.


> List of partition types: *07* = Windows NT NTFS, *17* = Hidden, *27* = OEM Recovery


----------



## sonictpa (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: D: keeps disappearing - How do I make a partition a volume?*

Thanks for your help.

It was type 02 and Hidden and it's now Type 07 and not hidden,

It's still not a volume but that's not really a problem.

Many thanks again...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: D: keeps disappearing - How do I make a partition a volume?*

Now you can go into Disk Management and create a *simple volume*.


----------

